

Using Shell Commands In Julia - astrieanna
http://blog.leahhanson.us/running-shell-commands-from-julia.html

======
applecore
Take a look at _Shelling Out Sucks_ [1] and the follow-up, _Put This In Your
Pipe_ [2].

[1]: [http://julialang.org/blog/2012/03/shelling-out-
sucks/](http://julialang.org/blog/2012/03/shelling-out-sucks/)

[2]: [http://julialang.org/blog/2013/04/put-this-in-your-
pipe/](http://julialang.org/blog/2013/04/put-this-in-your-pipe/)

